# Homer Joe



## Dixie May (Jun 20, 2011)

My parents just put down their German Shepherd. Homer was 16 years old this month, and it was time for him to go.

He came home the summer before I started Kindergarten & I could not have asked for a better best friend growing up. Never let a stranger come to close & was always between me and anyone he didn't know. 

Going home just won't be the same without him to waiting to say hello. He might have lost his eyesight the past two years, but he knew the sound of my car in the driveway every time! So grateful I recently received my own GSD, Dixie. Makes this loss much easier to bear.

Love you Homer Joe!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your first best friend. Sixteen years is a great testamony to his care and the love he received from your family. Dixie has new job - kissing off those tears. Somehow, I'm sure she's up for it.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh my gosh, sixteen. and your dog since kindergarten!!! what a wonderful, long life homer joe had. 

rest in peace bud, bless your heart. what joy you brought to your family!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think I've ever heard of a 16 yr old! He must have been very well loved and cared for. Great name too. Sorry he's gone


----------

